# Tohatsu leaking from unknown vent. (Pic)



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

After sitting for approximately 2 weeks or so, I'm getting a small oil leak on the garage floor about the size of a half dollar. The motor is a 2002 Tohatsu 30hp 2stroke tiller. The oil is leaking from a vent located directly under the gear assembly kind of I between the gear assembly and the skeg (upper portion of skeg) Looks like I may have a bad seal of some sort? Any help would be greatly be appreciated.

View media item 778


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bad seal in the lower unit. Don't run it too long before you get a mechanic to look at it.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I need a picture that shows the whole lower unit.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Ended up being a bad shaft seal! Opened up lower unit and the gear oil was white from water intrusion. Found bad seal, removed old pressed in new. Fresh lube. She's running like a top. Thank you guys!


----------

